# Nikon fm2n - to repair or not to repair?



## Samuel Edwards (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi all, 

So I recently bought an Nikon fm2n with a 35-105 lens, the lens has now been sold on as I prefer primes. 

I paid a good price for both (£150) but took a bit of a risk as the description on eBay wasn’t that great and all i could see from the pictures was that the film advance lever had been put screwed on backwards, which was an easy fix. The light meter and shutter work well.

However, the iso dial can’t be moved, the shutter only fires at 1/60th and can’t be changed, despite the fact that the film speed dial moves (stiffly). Also the shutter speed indicator stays at 1/60th and can’t be changed. 

Now I’m not the richest man in the world, but I love the idea of shooting and owning a nearly indestructible camera, like the fm2. But I’ve only got about £100~ to get it repaired. 

Do you think it’s worth repairing, and if the repairs will be under that amount? From my research it just seems that it needs a bit of grease to get things going again, but I’d like some opinions.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

It would probably cost more to fix than simply keeping your eye out for another one in better (or at least serviceable) condition.


----------



## cgw (Jul 17, 2019)

Should have sent it all back immediately after discovering it was busted. As suggested, I'd look for a better example and consider what you paid as tuition. BTW, there's likely more wrong here than anything "a bit of grease" would cure. Sorry!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2019)

Get another fm2,  that would be my suggestion.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

If you buy another one, at least you'll have this one to cannibalize parts off of if need be.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 17, 2019)

If you want to ... the top plate is not that difficult to remove ... I have done it recently: This Old Camera


----------

